# Looking to adopt any pigeons in the Harrisonburg VA area.



## Phil Eyko (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a good home for any free or cheap pigeons. Offering a lot of space and comfort for any type or breed. I have a flying loft and a fancy loft where i don't let them fly and also have three other sections where I could separate any pigeons. Willing to pick up in and around the Harrisonburg, VA area.
Also, I will also take any doves.
Thanks.


----------



## Matthew Richards (Apr 8, 2021)

I have some homer pigeons for sale


----------

